# WANTED: John Deere 1010 row crop



## tmarston (Dec 28, 2004)

My brother in law is looking for JD 1010 row crop, must be a gas engine. MUST HAVE 36" REAR WHEELS. I know they are fairly rare, but if anyone knows of one for sale, or has one for sale, please let me know!

Have a great day, and thanks in advance!

Lookin' for Green in NH


----------



## jimmy (Jan 25, 2005)

i have a 1010 john deere tractor for sale . serial # rus45904 if interested give me a call at 701-220-6084. my name is jim


----------



## tmarston (Dec 28, 2004)

*JD 1010*

Jimmy,

Can you email me a photo of the 1010?

My email is [email protected].

Thanks.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Jim. Your first post and already helping out another member! Great to have folks like that join us!


----------



## tomttomtom (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi,
I don't know where your located but John Deere has a used equip. site. It's www.machinefinder.com Just put in the model number your looking for and that's it. I found a couple 1010's. I hope this helps.

T


----------



## jimmy (Jan 25, 2005)

hi, this is jim i will take some pictures of the 1010 and email them to u.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is one in southern PA:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50921&item=3869962313


----------



## tmarston (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the head's up on the 1010 RC on ebay. I've let my brother in law know about it!


----------



## mkfarnam (Jul 23, 2006)

John Deere 1010,

I grew up on a Dairy Farm in Michigan with a J D 1010 and an old rusty Farm All..


----------

